
Gene mutation leads to decreased fear and anxiety and increased social behavior - laurex
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0028390819301388?via%3Dihub
======
ozmaverick72
Say I have my genome on 23andme is there a related SNP I could search for to
see if I have the variant of the gene ? Not that I’m anxious about this or
anything

------
roywiggins
in mice

------
Traminer
When CRISPR?

------
thomble
give me the pill

